# Cleartone strings



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried these?? I use elixirs on my acoustic but they dont coat the plain strings and I heard that cleartone does..


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...cleartones are great and, yes, they coat all six strings.

fyi, all elixir sets that have the "anti-rust" brand come with all six strings coated, both electric and acoustic.

i use both elixirs and cleartones.

-dh


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i prefer cleartones to elixir, i find they don't have the slick feel nor the overbirhgt tone. 

i've switched now to martin sp+ for my acoustic, and i still don't use coated strings on my electrics.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i actually prefer uncoated strings.

however, i have fourteen guitars, none of which get played regularly, and i don't gig regularly, so coated strings are a neccessity. i save a fortune on strings, because the coated strings last at least six months.

-dh


----------

